# Toyota Celica



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I went to the Toyota garage today where they had this lovely car.

It is silver three months old and stunning.

They even gave me the keys and let me drive it around for two hours this afternoon, by myself.









Question, should I buy it ? Are they as good as they look. It certainly drove very well. It broke my heart when I took it back.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Toyota what?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Toyota what?


 Celica ,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I guess that nonbody likes them then.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks very nice Roy.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

They are good cars Roy ... go for it


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's a lot of wonga though







, well to me it is.

I'll sleep on it.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Sooner have a Volvo myself!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Very reliable cars Toyotas. Were do you put the kids Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

In a P reg Astra with their mother, that I am trying to get the dealer to throw in with the Celica.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Toyotas will run and run. The Celica line is looking quite sporty these days isn't it? I say go for it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Very reliable cars Toyotas. Were do you put the kids Roy?


 On the tractor.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi, i had one of the early Celica's, great car, went for ever,i ajusted one tappet once in five years, then gave it to my son who tried to run it into the ground, he then sold it to his mate who had it another three years,and then asked me if i wanted it back, and i would have had it if there was any room,, one of the best engines i had and it pulled a caravan up hill and down dale for a year or two, if i liked it as much as you do i would go for it, cheers, fred.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

go for it Roy ... you know you wanna


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Never too sure about Toyota.

They were disqualified from the WRC in 95??? for cheating. Their insurance company also ripped me off for a few hundred quid when one of their "customers" smashed into the back of me on Waterloo Bridge









On the other hand, I can't help admiring their cars


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ill have to think about it. I have no where to keep it until I move house.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've had three early Celicas (the newest was a 1981 model) all were great to drive (especially the 2 litre twin cam - very rare now and I wish I'd kept it







). The newer Celicas are supposed to be excellent and Japanese cars have a reliability record second to none - build quality on the Celicas I owned was good. I think I paid Â£1200 for my first one - I would think that this one is somewhat more than that









I say go for it Roy - I'd have another Celica in an instant - in fact when the Lancia goes to the great scrapyard in the sky (which won't be long the way it's going







) I'm probably going to buy a Japanese motor again.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

probably the most reliable manufacturer there is. Nice car, v fast! pussy magnet, just what the 40 something modern man needs









mid life crisis hit already Roy, your birthday was only 2 days ago!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy do you think you will be able to fit them all in ??


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll have a bloody good try,


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> They were disqualified from the WRC in 95??? for cheating


They should have crossed-out Toyota and painted in Ferrari...they would then have gotten away with it for years


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

JoT said:



> Roy do you think you will be able to fit them all in ??


And if you do, do you think you will be able to fit in them all









Roger said:



> They should have crossed-out Toyota and painted in Ferrari...they would then have gotten away with it for years


Cheating? Ferrari? I have no idea what you are talking about







Must've been down to some ambiguity in the rules


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There are two versions of the Celicia....140 bhp and 185 bhp....the 185 is suposed to be a cracking drivers car...they are both very nice...I drive a Toyota as a company car and its been ultra reliable, good dealer back up as well...

Jason


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Roy,

Take a look at the 2005 Corolla XRS if its for sale over there. Its not a sporty car but will blow the doors off any Celica and many BMW 3's and 5's.

Its a Corolla sedan with a supercharger and 170hp with a LOT of zip. I had the TRD supercharger and some brake and suspension tweaks done to my 2003 Corolla last year and haven't had a dull driving day since it was done. I'm a bit pissed at Toyota for bringing the XRS to market; it is going to spoil all my fun.

The wife uses it for shopping but I use it to goad the Acura and Honda tuners into drag races all the time. Its great sport looking in the rear view mirror and seeing their 'WTF happened' expressions.

Very reliable, almost bulletproof mechanicals and room in the back seat for our girls when we're all together. Good gas mileage too; what a responsible family man in his 40's should drive. No one expects a Corolla to do 0 to 60 in about 7 seconds or to go from 70 mph to 120 about as fast as you can say "Hold On."

You will, of course, have to make it clear that you're willing to sacrifice the sporty car for the good of the family.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

not available in the uk Mike









Jason


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Get one of these classics instead for a small fraction of the money!!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> Sooner have a Volvo myself!!


Not me Griff, sorry.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

But that's an old Volvo Roy

look here


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes they have improved on their looks but I still feel that I am too young for a Volvo, maybe I'm having a mid life crisis,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Too young for a Volvo!























Where's Mark F!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Yes they have improved on their looks but I still feel that I am too young for a Volvo, maybe I'm having a mid life crisis,


 Maybe you are. But if you look at the S60 etc., you'll see the old green welly framer image is long gone!!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

These guys seem to be having fun at Donnington in their old Volvos









Oversteer

Tyre Wall


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Talking of cars...I have been lucky enough to have picked up my new company car today...It the new Honda Accord 2.2 di sport....very very pleased with it indeed...Indigo pearl paint 1/2 leather etc etc...Ive been a sales rep for 8 years now and this is the first time ive had a company car that ive picked, I have inhereted previous reps cars up till now so its quite special tofor me, I could never afford a new car myself so Its the next best thing...best bit was filling with fuel a couple of miles from the dealer with the fuel card and when asked for mileage I said '8' !!!!!









Jason


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice choice Jason







... and not forgetting the "new car smell"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Don't forget it's a diesel. Unleaded not good!

Nice choice btw. Look forward to seeing it soon, I'm warming up the amphibia for you


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Jo, yes the smell is nice for now!!!







Im sure it will be reeking of Ginsters motorway pasties and fags and coffee before to long









Paul cant wait to road test the Vostok!!! is that the one with the 'wibbley' crown?









Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes it is but only when it's unscrewed!


----------

